# New Date/format for Orange Beach Classic in 2013



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Was web surfing this morning before church and was surprised to see that the OBBC has changed their date to May 15-19th as well as having moved to the Wharf. That will make the them the kick off event in our area. They also reduced the min. length for billfish from 116 to 103.

I am still digesting this, but I imagine it will greatly help participation. Turn out has been low last few years as a lot of boats were "tournamented out" by August combined with weather always being iffy.

While the Wharf is good haul from the pass it's an awesome venue for tournaments. Combined with a new owner that is committed to the sport I imagine they will do it right. On balance, I like the Wharf for tournaments.

http://www.orangebeachbillfishclassic.com/default.html

What do the rest of you guys think? I imagine we will fish it.

Just re read and noticed the $6k base entry fee, that will def. reduce participation.
Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been hoping for an earlier tourney for yrs and while the venue change prob won't hurt the participation, that 6K entry is going to kill it. What were they thinking? 

Unless they change that prior to may, I'd still look at the Memorial Day event being our "kickoff".


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

6K wow!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> 6K wow!


Yeah, I'm still just scratching my head about this. That's some serious dough BEFORE expenses for the trip, the Calcutta, etc. You'd be in for over 10K in no time


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We fished it last year, was $6k to enter. They put on a first class event, hopefully we will be fishing again this year. 

It is also important to note, that all the money raised goes towards The Billfish Foundation and other conservation efforts, instead of in their pocket like 99% of tournaments.


----------

